# WLAN-Reichweite mit Fritzbox 7330 - Wer hat Erfahrung?



## klaerchen (27. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Wer von euch hat den eine Fritzbox 7330 und kann mir sagen, wie es mit der Reichweite des WLANs ausschaut. Der n-Standard scheint bei diesem Modell nicht über die 600Mbit/s, sondern nur über 300Mbit/s zu verfügen.

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine zu holen und die alte wegen der geringen WLAN-Reichweite in Rente zu schicken.


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. August 2013)

Was heißt WLAN-Reichweite? Die hängt auch davon ab, wie viele Wände zwischen der Fritzbox und dem Empfänger sind. 
Und wenn dir die Reichweite nicht genügt, kannst du immer noch einen Repeater kaufen, oder du setzt auf DLAN. Es gibt mittlerweile auch schon Adapter mit WLAN.


----------



## Cinnayum (27. August 2013)

WLAN Reichweite ist Geräteseitig durch 2 Faktoren limiert:

Die Frequenz (Ausbreitungs / Dämpfungseigenschaften) und die max. Sendeleistung.

Die Leistung ist gesetzlich beschränkt (ich glaube 25mW für eine omnidirektionale Antenne, auf jeden Fall sehr wenig, damit sie nicht gesundheitsgefährdend ist und den Funkverkehr nicht stört).
Und die Frequenz ist auch wie sie ist.

Eine andere FritzBox oder was auch immer für eine WLAN Einrichtung wird immer in etwa die gleiche Reichweite erzielen.

Du könntest die Position der Sendeantenne im Raum variieren oder eine Wand dazwischen einreißen, damit weniger Hindernisse im Weg sind...


----------



## klaerchen (27. August 2013)

Hier ging es um persönliche Erfahrungen und nicht um theoretische Begrenzungen und Einschränkungen, die ich wissen wollte. 
Vielleicht gibt es ja eine vergleichbare Situation wie die meinige (Räumlichkeiten). Die alte 7170 hat nur den a/b/g-Standard und die n-Ausführung soll bekanntlich mehr Leistung haben in Form von Reichweite, was für mich von Interesse wäre.
Einen Repeater habe ich schon, der bekommt aber schon ein zu schwaches Signal, deswegen der andere Funkstandard. Und DLAN sieh hier.


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. August 2013)

Hast du unter dem Punkt: Erweiterte Einstellungen\Zugangsdaten\Betriebsart 

"*Eine Internetverbindung für alle Computer verwenden (Router)* Alle angeschlossenen Netzwerkgeräte gelangen über einen gemeinsamen Zugang ins Internet"

eingestellt?

Mir kommt es so vor, als würdest du deine Fritzbox als DSL-Modem nutzen. Hast du sie vielleicht mal auf die Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt und dann vergessen, auf "Router" umzustellen?


----------



## klaerchen (27. August 2013)

Das hat damit nichts zu tun, da wurde schon so ziemlich alles ausprobiert. Der Fehler ist irgendwo in der Stromleitung zu finden.


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. August 2013)

Wahrscheinlich hast du keinen Phasenkoppler.


----------

